# Wrist wraps...



## GouRonin (Sep 4, 2002)

Folks, some days I feel like I'm falling apart. I just came back from my Dr and she said that because of boxing and the harder contact she recommends that I use extra long wraps. I have preferred shorter wraps in training because they are easier to get on and off.

However I have developed a _"Shin splints"_ of a sort in my wrists. So take this advice. If you're punching the bag repeatedly, and doing so with harder contact, use wraps on your knuckles and wrists. 
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2002)

Ouch...

Any brands to suggest using or avoiding?:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm partial to www.ringside.com but only because I find all their products to be worthwhile to get.

The issue is to strengthen the wrists and cushion the knuckles to prevent what is known as _"punch-out"_ of the hands.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2002)

I remember Leo Loucks showing us how to wrap up, but I forget now. Still have my wraps, but never use them.

I got my fancy shmancy Chuck Norris gloves now!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2002)

They are an ok substitute because they wrap the wrist and pad the knuckles. Not as good as wraps in my opinion but better than most bag gloves. Especially ones that martial arts suppliers sell.


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2002)

A good quick fix substitute, but the real deal is always the best way to go.

I should get you to show me how to wrap mine properly again.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll swing by some time soon. I wanna chat with you on some stuff anyway and see how my ideas and thoughts bounce off you.

Alrighty?


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2002)

let me know when you want to come by.

You must be pretty busy, have not seen you much lately, on-line in in person!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 6, 2002)

All part of the new game plan. I will be busy no matter what and not waiting for stuff to come to me. I'm going after it.


----------

